# Breakfasts around the world



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

http://uk.screen.yahoo.com/does-world-eat-breakfast-181257093.html?vp=1


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 15, 2014)

Interesting but they didn't show a typical breakfast for my area. Ham. bacon or country sausage, fried eggs, grits, biscuits and gravy. Once in a while substitute pancakes instead of the biscuits and gravy and grits.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Interesting but they didn't show a typical breakfast for my area. Ham. bacon or country sausage, fried eggs, grits, biscuits and gravy. Once in a while substitute pancakes instead of the biscuits and gravy and grits.



Sounds like the heart attack ones they have here in N Ireland.layful:


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Noodle soup, seven days a week, never ending and never changing. ( I dont eat breakfast  ).



For once I'm speechless.:dots:


----------

